# How to filter the output of ocaml ?



## sw2wolf (Jul 24, 2013)

`$echo "sqrt 100. ;;" | ocaml -noprompt | tail +12`

The output is weird. In fact I just want to skip the banner lines. Both csh and bash cannot get what I really need.

Hope some guys using ocaml can shed a light on me.

Sincerely!


----------



## ta0kira (Aug 2, 2013)

```
echo "sqrt 100. ;;" | ocaml -noprompt | sed 1,2d
```
As far as I know, ocaml is a compiled language and the REPL is just a convenience.

Kevin Barry


----------

